# Opening a bank account in Bhutan or Cambodia...



## auspicious (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I'm trying to find a bank that will let me open a new account online without visiting the bank in person, living or working in the country, either personal or corporate. I'm finding south-east asian banks pretty impenetrable, even Chinese banks don't seem to want American customers.


----------

